# Man, I want these! GREAT chihuahua stained glass art!!



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I buy my whole quail from a guy in the next town over. He is a great supplier, always willing to let me see his breeding rooms, etc. Awesome man!

Recently I found out he does stained glass, and have been looking into getting a piece or two (a mobile of our cats, actually - I've seen another he made for a client - AMAZING).

Anyhoo, I asked about any chi art he was able to do (thinking of getting one for my breeder friend). This is what he just sent me in an email!



















Aren't they amazing!?! If anyone wants his contact info, let me know! I only wish I had known he did these before I sent out my SS gifts.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, those really are super, super neat and unique! I love them :_D


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

The bottom one is my favourite.  I want to get one done of the chi's now!

His website! Under The Umbrella


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I really like the bottom one also...such talent out there.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i love the second one , they are amazing


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

those are beautiful, what a talented artist!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They are very nice!

You know, you can do these yourself quite easily. You can buy simulated leading (Gallery Glass brand) and glass paints and it wouldn't take any time. All you would need would be a solid piece of glass and the frame it came in. 

My husband and I do the simulated stained glass, and it turns out amazing. I'll try to find pics of some of the doggy ones we've done and post a thread so you can see how well they turn out. Chi's would be the easiest dog to do that I can imagine!

ETA: My Photobucket is crazy today, and that's where all my photos are, so I will try to remember to post them later.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

they are really good, i like the second one


----------

